# WSM 22.5 assembly...help?!?!



## zalbar (May 9, 2013)

Just got me a wsm 22.5 and I'm a bit puzzled by the assembly instructions for the screw, nuts and spacers. Mostly it's in what order and what side of the smoker I should be putting these on. They have regular metal washers as well as some kind of synthetic or non-metal spacer. What order should I be putting these on for the legs as well as the water pan brackets?

screw > leg > smoker > non-metal spacer > metal spacer > nut

screw > leg > non-metal spacer > smoker >  metal spacer > nut

screw > leg > metal spacer > smoker > non-metal spacer > nut

etc...

I just don't want to load up a pile of coals and have this thing tip over onto my feet after 3 hours.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2013)

The non-metal spacers go on the outside against the enamel finish. They are there to protect the outside enamel, the metal ones on the inside.


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2013)

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/assembly.html

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods


----------



## zalbar (May 10, 2013)

muchas gracias mi amigos!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2013)

Greg's got you coverd.... I had the fiber washers in the wrong place... that's what I get for answering threads late at night when I'm barely staying awake... lol.


----------

